# Can a Clawed toad and Axolotl live together?



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

I read axolotls temp should never be more than 24c and they dont need heaters yet clawed toads need it more than 21 as a min. although my rep room is warmer than the rest of the house quite often i cant imagine water really staying very warm. its a cold house. perhaps if tank is placed on top of tank so heat passes through...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

They definitely should be in separate tanks; their needs are really different, plus both are pretty aggresive feeders.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i wouldnt risk it, axies like it cold, clawed toads like it warm, even if a happy medium could be found i imagine maintaining it would be a nightmare.

plus its very likely to turn into 2 phibs enter, 1 phib leaves...


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

I say Axolotls should always be kept one their own as a species, they will nip at any movement no matter how big the source is.

And the temp varient between those two species is enough to answer the question really, Axolotls can put up with a temp range 16c-21c (as I understand it, probably lower being a 'Mole salamander') however constantly being at their max limit probably isnt going to do them any good.

Fair play for asking before doing it though


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Deffo keep seperate, i had my clawed frogs tank next to my axolotls (lids off for cleaning) and the frog managed to get in the axi tank and bite off one of his legs (which grew back). The tanks got moved way appart after that, also temps as mentioned


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

I keep axolotls and ACF and would never mix them, it would be an accident waiting to happen.


----------

